# Ginseng



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Was just wondering hows everyone doing with the ginseng this year I have found a decent amount so far.I hope that I find at least 10 more that are worth digging.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

can you tell - show me what they look like?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

We ran across a couple the other day.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.ginsang.com/upload/4py90pff40v.jpg


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i ant going to mess with mine this year. to dry for me, don,t want to distub the soil.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

where is the most likely place to find it? I looked at the picture big chessie put up and I have seen it in my travels and never knew thats what it was!


----------

